# Only eats eggs and grapes



## Tegu Thunder (Sep 26, 2014)

My black and white tegu Avana will only eat eggs and grapes. She is a little more then a month old, although I have had her for about three weeks. Her limited choice of food concerns me because she is not getting a proper diet. I am becoming worried and any help will be appreciated.


----------



## N8bub (Sep 27, 2014)

Might be time for some tough love. Go 2or 3 days with no food then offer some live food. Pinkies, dubia, crickets. If that doesn't work possibly try a egg omelet with some of the above ingredients (dead this time) and slowly wean her onto some new items. I once had a wild caught ball python that went 14 months without eating ,finally started on gerbils, rubbed dead gerbils on mice, next thing you know just mice. As long as your gu is healthy she'll eat ,she's just picky.


----------



## Derek Doel (Sep 29, 2014)

When mine was doing the same thing i would cut grapes and rub them on the other food(pinkies, ground turkey) and then not put grapes out for him to eat. It took a while but he finally started to eat everything that was put in front of him. He still goes nuts for grapes 2 years later but eats everything that is put in front of him


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine has been a little odd with eating as well. He has been eating fuzzies- de thawed, eggs, blue berries occasionally, and he likes his bugs. I tried to do a meatball mixture of ground beef, blue berries, and squash but he was not a fan. What is the typical feeding regimen for a tegu. Do you feed them every other day, daily, keep food near them at all times etc ? Do you gutload it with calcium ? any tips?


----------



## N8bub (Oct 2, 2014)

Well my boy eats daily. If its live, he goes to a separate container (we call it thunderdome!) Where he dines on roaches, crickets, etc. Ithen have a bowl that I place his food in the cage. I never fill the bowl with him in the cage so he doesn't associate me with dinner. I personally prefer chopped up adult mice as opposed to pinkies or fuzzies because of calcium content. Pinkies are kinda like little sticks of butter. Get some frozen mice at your local reptile show, take em home and bust out the butcher knife on a crummy cutting board ( my wife is very understanding and she loves boudreaux) cut em into appropriate size pieces for your lizard. When boudreaux got to us in July he was 8 inches now he's about 2 ft. Whole prey diet is good for em. If you dont want to cut up mice or quail look up haretoday? I haven't ordered from them but they have all that stuff ground up and ready togo.


----------

